# Hello from Michigan! :)



## WhiskersNquills (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello everyone! I'm excited to have joined this forum. I have owned mice on and off since I was a little girl and think they're such cute little critters. I am a hedgehog breeder and recently decided to add mice as a fun little hobby as well. I am starting from pet store mice, as I have not been able to locate any breeders close to me, but hope that with a little time I will know what I'm working with after a couple of breedings.  I am hoping to lean more towards long hair mice, if I am able to find any. I saw one a few months ago at a pet store and have decided to keep watching that particular store closely. *The pet store stalker** I'm not exactly "mouse color savy" or anything yet, but I am sure I will learn a lot through this forum! I look forward to getting to know all of you!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome amongst us


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy to have you! Tinyhart in Kansas has a quite nice group of longhairs, but I don't know anyone closer to you with them.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Where in MI are you? I'm in northern OH and have some uber-fluffy Texel babies you could have. They're all Splash Foxes and are super cute!


----------



## WhiskersNquills (Apr 3, 2012)

love2read said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> 
> Where in MI are you? I'm in northern OH and have some uber-fluffy Texel babies you could have. They're all Splash Foxes and are super cute!


Thanks everyone!

We are in southern MI in the Metro Detroit area, so probably pretty close! I would definately be interested in getting a couple of them from you.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome! You're a little under 2 hours from me! 

I took pics of one or 2 of them a few days ago, so I'll try and get em resized and uploaded so you can get a sneak preview.

I'll shoot you a PM with more info.


----------

